# Norwegian: Please save a little sunshine for me



## Grefsen

I just received a message from a good friend of mine in Oslo telling me about the sunny weather she is enjoying today.   

I would like to send a short message back to her with something along the lines of the following:

I will be arriving in Oslo one month from today so _*please save a little sunshine for me. *_

Her er mitt forsøk:

Jeg kommer i Oslo en måned fra i dag så kan du _*være så snill og *__*lagre litt solskinn for meg*_.

Please let me know if what I have written is correct.  

På forhånd takk for hjelpen.


----------



## andreasol

Grefsen said:


> I just received a message from a good friend of mine in Oslo telling me about the sunny weather she is enjoying today.
> 
> I would like to send a short message back to her with something along the lines of the following:
> 
> I will be arriving in Oslo one month from today so _*please save a little sunshine for me. *_
> 
> Her er mitt forsøk:
> 
> Jeg kommer til Oslo om en måned( fra i dag) så kan du _*være så snill å *__*spare litt solskinn til meg*_.
> 
> Please let me know if what I have written is correct.
> 
> På forhånd takk for hjelpen.


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen andreasol.  

When I checked for a translation for "save" using the online *ordbok *tritrans.net here were the results:

berge, bevare, gjemme på, lagre, redde, sikre, trygge

The reason why I used *"lagre"* in my example is because that was what I got from an online translator.  I realize that in general the use of an online translator isn't a good idea, but sometimes it is helpful when there are too many options for translating a single word.

When I look up the verb "*å spare,*" the translation give by tritrans is "save money."

I take it that you had *"**fra i dag"* enclosed in red parenthesis because you were suggesting that I could leave these words out.  I think that I am sometimes too "wordy" in English as well *på norsk* and that this is a good suggestion. 

Here is the message I plan to send to my friend:

Jeg kommer til Oslo om en måned så kan du være så snill å spare litt solskinn til meg.


----------



## andreasol

That sounds great, but i would have added a comma between _måned_ and _så _because the first is a independent clause, and the frase which så starts is a depending clause...

OT: fall in oslo tend to be a bit rainy, so bring your wellingtons


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk for det og **velkommen til det nordiske språkforum andreasol**!* 

I really appreciate the extra help because my friend is from Eastern Europe and Norwegian is her second (or perhaps even third) language.




andreasol said:


> That sounds great, but i would have added a comma between _måned_ and _så _because the first is a*n* independent clause, and the *ph*rase which så starts is a depend*ent* clause...



My father, who was was an English teacher, would have been very proud of the overall content of your post.  Just to be helpful, I made a couple minor spelling corrections for you. 




andreasol said:


> OT: fall in oslo tend to be a bit rainy, so bring your wellingtons


Most people here in Southern California probably don't even know what Wellingtons are, much less own a pair.  To avoid getting off topic here, I will send you a PM.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> When I checked for a translation for "save" using the online *ordbok *tritrans.net here were the results:
> 
> berge, bevare, gjemme på, lagre, redde, sikre, trygge
> 
> The reason why I used *"lagre"* in my example is because that was what I got from an online translator.  I realize that in general the use of an online translator isn't a good idea, but sometimes it is helpful when there are too many options for translating a single word.
> 
> When I look up the verb "*å spare,*" the translation give by tritrans is "save money."


What would be an example of the use of *"lagre"* to mean "save?"


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Grefsen said:


> When I look up the verb "*å spare,*" the translation give by tritrans is "save money."



Spare (penger) does mean save (money), but it is also used like this

Spar denne plassen til meg – save this seat/chair for me (you can specify plassen with sete, stol if you want, but plassen is often used).

Spar på vannet – save the water (as in: be cautious not to drink all the water so one runs out)



Grefsen said:


> What would be an example of the use of *"lagre"* to mean "save?"




Lagre et dokument/en fil

Save a document/a file


----------



## basslop

I agree with Vestfoldlilja and Andreasol that mainly *save = spare*. And generally:
*To store = Å lagre
(a) Store = (et) lager, depot, varehus, etc
*
Thinking more about it, it is not actually that simple, but by using these general rules you won't do any major blunder. To get it 100% right you probably just have to get the deep feeling of Norwegian.


----------



## Pteppic

I think to Americans like Grefsen, a "store" is more likely to be a *butikk* than a *lager* (which is typically a storage room or warehouse). 

Also, an alternative translation of "saving someone a seat" is *holde av (en) plass for noen*. I don't think that expression works with sunshine, though - it's more like "reserve" than "save".


----------

